# Drew Cougar Tag



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have drawn a non-resident limited cougar tag for unit 103-4, Morgan-Rich.

Is that a good thing?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

One of the better areas IMO, but lots of private ground. Unless you already have an in with a landowner, you'll most likely have to hire a guide or pay for access......it's a tough area for a DIY hunt.

Congratulations.


----------



## catmando (Sep 10, 2007)

I can put you in contact with Lion Hunters that have access to this area , if interested. :?:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

catmando said:


> I can put you in contact with Lion Hunters that have access to this area , if interested. :?:


Thanks, I am interested. Plese PM me.


----------

